# Thought I was basically recovered :(



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

The last month I seriously thought I was basically recovered. I felt somewhat happy, connected, and the weird thoughts were almost all gone. I was living life as normal as possible. I still had this weird lingering sensation but I thought with time it would go away too. Now I feel like it's all coming back again. All of a sudden I feel like I can't think properly, my memory sucks, and possibly brain fog is coming back and I feel a disconnect when I talk like I did when this first happened. I connected back then disconnected again ???????????? I feel so frustrated. I'm scared I'll never know normal again or be a normal happy functioning person after all this.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Are you on medication ?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

courtneyk said:


> The last month I seriously thought I was basically recovered. I felt somewhat happy, connected, and the weird thoughts were almost all gone. I was living life as normal as possible. I still had this weird lingering sensation but I thought with time it would go away too. Now I feel like it's all coming back again. All of a sudden I feel like I can't think properly, my memory sucks, and possibly brain fog is coming back and I feel a disconnect when I talk like I did when this first happened. I connected back then disconnected again ???????????? I feel so frustrated. I'm scared I'll never know normal again or be a normal happy functioning person after all this.


.

Keep pushing. I have these days all the time. We can't give up. I can't remember if you told me you take medication? I am going to see a new psychiatrist next week and I'm praying he can help because I can't believe I been like this for 6 months.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

caseyb086 said:


> Are you on medication ?


Nope no meds


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> .
> 
> Keep pushing. I have these days all the time. We can't give up. I can't remember if you told me you take medication? I am going to see a new psychiatrist next week and I'm praying he can help because I can't believe I been like this for 6 months.


No, no meds. Ugh it's so frustrating. Good luck with the psychiatrist! I really liked mine. 6 months for me too ????


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Well that's great you were recovering without meds... hopefully it will happen again! Or are you gonna try a medication?


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

caseyb086 said:


> Well that's great you were recovering without meds... hopefully it will happen again! Or are you gonna try a medication?


Oh thanks! Yeah I'm glad I got as far as I did without meds. I think I'll keep trying the non med route. I'm pretty sensitive to meds and I think they'll make things worse. Thinking about trying acupuncture soon! They claim it's good for built up anxiety


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

courtneyk said:


> No, no meds. Ugh it's so frustrating. Good luck with the psychiatrist! I really liked mine. 6 months for me too ????


I have tried so hard to manage this without medications but I honestly can't take it anymore. I can't fix the imbalance that's in my brain alone. Because there's obviously an imbalance. I can't handle these dissociative seizures/attacks,whatever people call them, anymore. They send the Dp/dr right back to square one. I need to try something to get out this hell


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

If meds work for you, stick with them. Good luck with everything, I hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

courtneyk said:


> If meds work for you, stick with them. Good luck with everything, I hope you find something that works for you!


did u do anything that help u get thru this? i feel like i lost my personality, i think its brain fog, but yeah its like im almost faking everything i say, howd u get past that part


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

M1k3y said:


> did u do anything that help u get thru this? i feel like i lost my personality, i think its brain fog, but yeah its like im almost faking everything i say, howd u get past that part


Time honestly... and honestly I still feel a bit that way. But time really helps. I'd say I've really tried to be distracted and still live my life and do things I like. Just trying to bring me back to myself. I also think EMDR therapy helped me too, I noticed I started recovering after 2nd session. Fake it till you make it has been my motto through all this. Hoping we all get back to ourselves!


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi Courtney
When you were getting better did you still have a low lieing feeling of something being not quiet right? 
And I'm very sorry that your having a set back , it happened to me last year its very disappointing i know .
But im sure you will get back there again we did obce before


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Hi Courtney
> When you were getting better did you still have a low lieing feeling of something being not quiet right?
> And I'm very sorry that your having a set back , it happened to me last year its very disappointing i know .
> But im sure you will get back there again we did obce before


Yeah that's exactly how I've been feeling. Like something is just off and I can't really describe it. Thank you ????


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi Courtney
Sorry i just seen your reply 
It's a hard feeling to try and describe 
When its really low the dp its like theres nothing wrong but there's something but what this is how i describe it .
I hope you get well on your way to recovery again


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

allison84 said:


> Hi Courtney
> Sorry i just seen your reply
> It's a hard feeling to try and describe
> When its really low the dp its like theres nothing wrong but there's something but what this is how i describe it .
> I hope you get well on your way to recovery again


Its the slight sensation of still being a little detached....It comes and goes in my own case....Unfortunately it has never left me completely after all these years...And just in case i start scaring everybody that has just been my own personal experience....EVERYBODY IS DIFFERENT....Just cos ive not recovered fully from this doesnt mean everybody else wont...


----------

